# Fish for a 15 gallon



## ribbons (May 13, 2011)

Hello there 
Although not new to keeping fish, I have never risen above bettas, guppies and snails( if they count!).

I have a 15 gallon tank, fully cycled for 2 months prior to adding fish. I was advised that cory catfish would do fine in this tank, and currently have three sterba's doing well and have been for the past month and a half.

What I was wondering is, would I be able to add more fish to this tank, and if so, what fish would be good?
(Levels of nitrites, ammonia and nitrates are normal, temperature is 26 degress celcius and filtration is via a power filter - can't recall the name just now, sorry! I have two java ferns doing well in there as well)

If not, I'm quite happy keeping it as is, the cories are very fun to watch


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning ribbons. One of the oldest stocking rules, but I believe one of the safest is the one inch of fish per gallon. The inch I use refers to the body of the fish and doesn't include the tail. Without getting too technical here, you can safely have 15 one inch fish in your tank.

Keep in mind if you have good aeration and filtration in the tank you could have a few more fish, but 15 small fish should be fine.

B


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

you could put in neon tetras with the corys, or maybe zebra danios, maybe tiger barbs idk though never had them, platys,mollys...


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

ribbons said:


> I have a 15 gallon tank, fully cycled for 2 months prior to adding fish.
> 
> I was advised that cory catfish would do fine in this tank, and currently have three sterba's doing well and have been for the past month and a half.


I would agree with two of the above mentioned fish types - tetras and/or danios - however I would advise against tiger barbs as they get BIG and are also a semi-aggressive fish that might pick on others in the tank. You could also do a school of rasboras, which are cousins of tetras. My favorite type of rasbora is a celestial pearl danio/galaxy rasbora (Google them). They're not for the feint of heart - they're a very delicate, expensive, hard to find and timid fish but in my opinion they are absolutely gorgeous. They don't grow over 2.5 cm (1"), and so in a 15 gallon with a trio of corys you could put in about ten and have a nice big school going. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Carassius (Mar 29, 2011)

I agree with danios...and if you wanted, one betta might do well in the community and round out the aquarium nicely since they tend to be oriented towards the top and the corys are oriented torwards the bottom. They shouldn't mess with most danios and corys.


----------



## Subaru4wd (May 6, 2011)

I really like my Gourami. You would have to do some research but they look great in a tank and get along with alot of community fish. Just don't put two males in the same tank and you will be fine.

Provide enough vegitation for them to feel safe in, and they will thank you for it


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

Along with your three Sterbas you could get a group of 6-8 Danios, Tetras, or Cherry Barbs and have a nice setup.


----------

